# My pics



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

As promised winger

Just started training again after a lil break,

No gear, used m1t for 2 weeks but have lost all my gains in weight (8lbs)

Height 5.7

Age 28

160lbs in those photos


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good going bro.

You look good - nicely balanced. Great to see quads!

How long did you train for before?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look great Shib, nice and lean, good semitry, good muscles. Oh an funny too


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Shib...look'n good man...nice definition in the shoulders and arms,


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm actually trying to bulk but still staying lean!

Big, I stopped doing weights for nearly 2 years, used to do pushups, lots of em.

Been training again for 9 weeks now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the fact that you are lean.

I also like the fact that you have wide shoulders and are lean.

You look good.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

looking good, very lean, and good to see a quad shot.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking good,

Some nice foundations to build up from,

We`ll soon have that mass on ya ok


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just looked at these pics again and damn he looks good.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking sharp man..Nice base to build on..Ur lean, wots ur bf at..


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

winger said:


> I just looked at these pics again and damn he looks good.


LoL

What ever will you do next:confused: 

Thx tunaboi, Im currently a lot leaner then those pics, I would guess around 8-9%.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post in two weeks mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump....lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hehe winger been smoking?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good work, you obviously put the efort into it! especialy the back and you train legs. Thats a good foundation for future growth. It seems you have the fudamentals in place however I would question if your bf% was that low, at that point you would be looking much leaner. I would say its low teens. But then without calapers its hard to tell.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I think there are some better photos of Shib looking very lean on here somewhere


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> I think there are some better photos of Shib looking very lean on here somewhere


Hello, Princess.

x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Hello, Princess.
> 
> x


Bump here for log progress


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Bump here for log progress


Erm - it's not going well. I'll PM you when I have a spare minute mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Erm - it's not going well. I'll PM you when I have a spare minute mate.


PM me on the board with your log on it. We'll get it sorted


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> PM me on the board with your log on it. We'll get it sorted


Roger. I'll do it tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

nice wings mate! keep it up!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

megatron said:


> hehe winger been smoking?


Yes I have and thanks for noticing.

I talked to Shib on msn last night and he is training again. I just thought I would put a fire up his ass. 

He is a good guy and very funny.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

winger said:


> Yes I have and thanks for noticing.
> 
> I talked to Shib on msn last night and he is training again. I just thought I would put a fire up his ass.
> 
> He is a good guy and very funny.


A fire up his ass? You got a new tattoo on your Wanger, Winger...?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, beings that this post is only 3.5 years old, and now that the fact he is working out again, winger bumped the thread.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TH&S said:


> A fire up his ass? You got a new tattoo on your Wanger, Winger...?


Yes I do. It is a tattoo of a seed and when I get an erection it turns into a sequoia.


----------

